# Burton [AK] line



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if i understand the shredalistic lingo on the burton website, and i can't tell much from the shops either. What is the difference between 2l and 3l gore-tex coats? What about the mm, there are 8mm/13mm and only 13mm, and what about the down insulated one? 

I generally feel cold when im riding, especially when im on the lift. I do sweat a lot however, and i feel the wind with burton 10.000m jackets. I usually layer up with a tight 1st layer and a fleece or a sweater.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweating but feeling cold. Sounds like you aren't wearing propper layers. You need to have absolutely no cotton in anything you wear. Cotton will hold water and make you feel cold. Start with a polyester or polypropylene base layer that is tight to your skin. Then you can add on other insulating layer(s) as needed. Just make sure they aren't cotton. Fleece's make good insulating middle layers.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the 3L static pants. I believe that the waterproofing is the same, both made of gore tex. One difference between 2L and 3L is that the 2L pants come with liners. The 3L pants have a mesh lining bonded directly to the pants. In other words, my "vents" if open, open up straight to my unders. 3Ls also have the Aquazip water resistant zippers. Out of the 2, the 3Ls would be more breathable, but probably not _quite_ as warm.

These pants definitely keep me dry, but in terms of warmth, they are warmer than I thought they would be, since they are so thin (but i run hot), but if you are always cold, I would go with the 2L. I guess logically, something can't be super water resistant, super breathable _and_ super warm all at once. Not yet anyway. Something's got to be sacrificed a little. I prefer to be dry on powder days, i just add a mid if i need to.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

What about the 2L down, would that be an overkill in terms of warmth? I am expecting a burton [AK] insulator jacket to arrive, which i ordered a while back, but had trouble bringing here. IT's not the down one, but the other synthetic material. I presume i wouldn't need the down jacket then?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I tried on some of the last year models, i think they were stagger and turbine, not sure if there was a hover too. It was pretty weird. The same model, two different sizes and the material just felt a lot different, one was pretty soft the other one pretty stiff. The turbine had some lining, but it was missing the hanger and i couldn't find out what type was it (down or synthetic), but i'm under the impression that its definitely an overkill. 

@johndoe

I'm sorry i didn't see your post. I do wear active underwear, i've got two base layers that i use, one has a slightly loose fit, is sort of thick and says its 100% polyester, and the other one is a really tight thing made out of "coolmax", which i prefer. The coolmax one never feels wet, but whenever im on the lift, i get cold. Somewhere, somehow, i think the wind is always getting through.



I've no idea how to find out more about these tech shells and stuff without trying out different combos. Maybe my fleece is bad, maybe it's my jacket, maybe i wear too much maybe i wear too little... so, i'm hoping that i'll be able to get some feedback from a kind soul that has experience with these things.

How would the continuum, hover, iDiom 3L and maestro compare, out of burton jackets. No Himalayas, no alaska, but some really cold and windy resorts.


----------

